# shutter actuation software for Mac



## gngan (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to this awesome site. Please be easy on me. I've been searching a shutter actuations software for Mac. I see that there's one for 500D but not for 550D. Any tips?


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 16, 2011)

Canon dropped the ability to check this. 

They offer a free "System Developer Kit" which contains the core software that many third parties use under license to readout the 40D, etc. The capability to read the newer cameras is not included, so the only current way is to send it into Canon.


----------



## gngan (Feb 16, 2011)

That's sad. 

I've got another question. Let's say a 24-105 lens on a APS-C sensor camera isn't actually 24 right? Is there website that can help me calculate?


----------

